# Building a lean foundation



## S&S (Nov 28, 2003)

Stats:

female
128lbs
bf% 18
3 years training

I have tried few diets, last one was CKD, which ended in increase bf%, due to eating more protein than a keto diet allows, I left it also due to decrease strength in lifting, although have great for cardio.

Now, today, giving myself a break and having a free day, I think I am still in ketosis.

Tomorrow is another day, and will stay another route to achieve my goals.


----------

